# My tablets storage/memory is not right



## jonnellp (Dec 27, 2013)

Every time I try to pull up the camera on my trio 16GB tablet a warning message pops up saying "external memory needed insert SD card". This is a 16GB tablet it should not need a memory card. My sister has the same tablet and it works for her. Also, when I go to settings and storage it says I only have 1.6GB left and it gives me an option to mount SD card but when I click on that it doesn't do anything. Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The file you are trying to save must be larger than 1.6 GB.

One should NEVER run a system with that low of disk space.

Do you have a SD card in your tablet?


----------



## jonnellp (Dec 27, 2013)

No these tablets are 16GB not 1.6. What I'm trying to do works on my sisters tablet without an SD card. And I did try and put an SD card in it and it didn't work.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You stated above


> Also, when I go to settings and storage it says I only have 1.6GB left and it


which tells me that you have only 1.6 GB left on your drive and there is NOT enough room on it for the file you are trying to save.


----------



## jonnellp (Dec 27, 2013)

That's what it says in the settings but I just got the tablet for Christmas there is no way I have used almost all of the data... the tablet comes with 16GB and I haven't used any


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

A 16GB flash drive doesn't actually have 16GB available. It's a math thing. If you didn't download any programs or set anything up, it must have come with a bunch of programs already installed. I don't know why taking a picture would require 1.6GB of space. To me it sounds like it's defective.


----------



## jonnellp (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you TonyB25. Like I said my sister and I have the same exact tablet and she is able to do everything with hers that mine can't do. There is pre installed programs but in no way they take up all of the space. So you are saying my tablet is defective?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Did you actually look at the list of apps installed to see what they are and how much space they're taking up? Did you do a hard reset on it to be sure it's back to defaults?


----------

